# Wicked Elf Pale



## mikem108 (16/5/08)

Went to stock up on some more Murrays last night and found they had Wicked Elf Pale and Pils, I got the Pale and was very pleased with the nice clean APA character that it had. Cascade up front some malt with a nice balance toward the hops, after an evening of drinking wine it was just what the palate needed. Will do a side by side with a bottle of SNPA tonight. But the best thing was quality beer for only 12.99 a four pack. BTW the LCPA is 15.90 at the moment


----------



## glennheinzel (16/5/08)

mikem108 said:


> Went to stock up on some more Murrays last night and found they had Wicked Elf Pale and Pils, I got the Pale and was very pleased with the nice clean APA character that it had. Cascade up front some malt with a nice balance toward the hops, after an evening of drinking wine it was just what the palate needed. Will do a side by side with a bottle of SNPA tonight. But the best thing was quality beer for only 12.99 a four pack. BTW the LCPA is 15.90 at the moment



Out of their range (the others being the Pils and the Wit), I thought that their Pale Ale was the best. 

FYI - I was in Port Macquarie two months ago and was hoping to do a brewery tour, but unfortunately they only run the tour on Saturday's and I wasn't going to be there for it.


----------



## therook (16/5/08)

Good timing, i have just knocked the top off one of there Pilsners......not a bad beer this one

Rook


----------



## Dave86 (16/5/08)

I quite liked the wit too from what I remember. Wasn't as big a fan of the pils, but I don't drink a lot of lager...


----------



## Noxious (16/5/08)

I too recently bought a 4 pack and thought it was a nice drop, a little different from the APA's I had tried but nonetheless it was worth the $13.
I am keen to try the others now as I too went up the coast to go to Kempsey and hoped to stop in and do a tour but also missed out!
Its got a nice name too... lol
Cheers guys


----------



## Hargie (16/5/08)

...i have had two of their pils from different bottle shops in the last week and both are undeniably infected.... did'nt keep the first bottle so can only guess that particular batch is rooted, hope that batch doesn't undo all the good work of an AIBA medal/ place........the wit is not bad but the pale ale is very,very good....


----------



## warra48 (16/5/08)

I live in Port Macquarie, and have to date not managed to do a brewery tour. They are just too busy, especially now they have managed to access Dan Murphy.
I agree the Pale Ale is my favourite. I just love the Cascade up front character in the aroma and the taste.
The Pils is a really nice drink, but I prefer ale style beers.
I've tried the Wit, but I'm not really a fan of Belgian Wits, and prefer hefeweizens. Having said that, I thought it was well made. My brother-in-law prefers the Wit over the others.


----------



## Trent (16/5/08)

I have tried all their beers, and have enjoyed them all, the pilsner is a pretty good pilsner, I reckon. I tried the Wit one day with the brewer, and I thought it was very drinkable. A little different to the kind of wit's I usually make, as in it was quite phenolic, but in a good way. Finished fairly tart, and I couldnt really say anything bad about it. We need more micro's in this country, so it is good to see another one making good beer.
I have tried to drop into the brewery several times since my visit (in dec?) but have never managed to find anybody there. Its a big space, and everything is nice and shiny - wouldnt mind a set-up like that in my garage! The brewer was quite friendly and was happy to sit and have a chat with me (though granted, it was after he had finished brewing for the day and just finishing hosing out the floor).
All the best
Trent


----------



## grod5 (16/5/08)

Read this thread this afternoon and just wanted some. I wasn't aware of it before so I went to Dan Murphys and picked up some Pale Ale. Just had one ant thought of the Sierra Nevada.

daniel


----------



## goatherder (16/5/08)

I very much liked the Pils. I tasted it at a beer show a while back. The brewer was there and told me it was 100% saaz, not bad for a commercial beer considering the crop was 2.5% alpha at the time. Lovely beer.


----------



## neonmeate (17/5/08)

goatherder said:


> I very much liked the Pils. I tasted it at a beer show a while back. The brewer was there and told me it was 100% saaz, not bad for a commercial beer considering the crop was 2.5% alpha at the time. Lovely beer.



czech saaz?


----------



## goatherder (17/5/08)

neonmeate said:


> czech saaz?



Yep, that's what he told me.


----------



## Insight (15/6/08)

I picked up both the pils and the pale ale from Dan Murphys yesterday. Pils was very good if a little overcarbonated. Pale ale was an all-round excellent example of an APA. I would rank it in front of LCPA, and just behind Emersons. Of course I am sure brewers across the globe are quaking in anticipation of my critiques


----------



## Muggus (15/6/08)

Managed to sneak a bottle of the pale ale, pils and wit last time I was at Dan Murphys too.
Thought they were all good; pils was well-made and better than your average Aussie Micro offering, the wit was a bit different from others i've tried but in a good way (really corriandery?), and yeah, the APA was probably my fav of the lot, good overall hop character with a bit of a kick. 
Definately consider drinking either one of them again.


----------



## joshuahardie (16/6/08)

Big fan of their beers, loved em.

Does anyone know if their bottling yeast strain in the Wit is the same as their fermenting strain. Would it be worth trying to culture it?


----------



## Tanga (5/9/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Big fan of their beers, loved em.
> 
> Does anyone know if their bottling yeast strain in the Wit is the same as their fermenting strain. Would it be worth trying to culture it?



I'd love to know that too. Was delicious!

And while I'm not always a fan of the APAs I really liked this one. Very well balanced, not too bitter.


----------



## warra48 (5/9/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Big fan of their beers, loved em.
> 
> Does anyone know if their bottling yeast strain in the Wit is the same as their fermenting strain. Would it be worth trying to culture it?



I did a tour of the brewery a couple of weeks ago.
This question did come up. The Pale Ale and Pilsner are filtered before bottling.
The Wit is bottle conditioned with the original yeast, and you can harvest and culture the yeast.

As an aside, their Assistant Brewer still brews AG at home, even though he is at it for work all the time.


----------



## Tanga (5/9/08)

warra48 said:


> I did a tour of the brewery a couple of weeks ago.
> This question did come up. The Pale Ale and Pilsner are filtered before bottling.
> The Wit is bottle conditioned with the original yeast, and you can harvest and culture the yeast.
> 
> As an aside, their Assistant Brewer still brews AG at home, even though he is at it for work all the time.



Thank-you very much =D. That is good to know!

What was the tour like? How big was the place. I'd love to do a tour like that *is jealous*


----------



## warra48 (5/9/08)

Tanga said:


> Thank-you very much =D. That is good to know!
> 
> What was the tour like? How big was the place. I'd love to do a tour like that *is jealous*



Surprisingly it is not that big. The entire operation is fitted with all stainless bling. As far as I can recall, they have 4 SS conical fermenters of about 2000 litres each. Apart from that they have mash / conditioning / lagering / bottling tanks. The whole operation fits into a building about 25 to 30 x 25 metres or so.
The tour was very interesting, and took a little over an hour. They were pretty up front about what they do and the processes they use. They are really very strong on sanitation and cleanliness, as you would expect, and their quality control seemed second to none to my amateur eyes.
As well as myself, Sav from this forum was also on the tour. I think the discussions between the 3 of us AG brewers left some of the others on the tour a bit bewildered, but when you've got the opportunity to talk directly to a professional brewer, you can't pass up the chance. Sav and myself were privileged to taste a sample of a yet to be released new line from one of their fermenters. It will be worth waiting for.
Anyway, cheers, I'm just enjoying one of their Pale Ales.


----------

